# Markland Dam this week!



## MuskyHutch (Nov 9, 2010)

Got out Thursday morning/afternoon. Went up to the locks and tried some Hybrids for quite some time. Managed two myself, one went about 3.5lbs and the other was 2'ish. My buddy hooked something but lost it before we got a chance to see it. Decided to fish for some cats for awhile....we managed 5 fish boated with one loss. I nailed a NICE 30lb. Blue, a 19lb. Blue, a 9lb. Blue and my partner managed the other two Blues between 7-9lbs each. He lost another that seemed like a nicer fish but we didn't see him either. Ended up being a fairly productive day I'd say!!!!!! Oh yeah, and for the ones wondering.....water temp now on the river is/was 55.4 degrees when we got there and warmed up to a balmy 56.3 degrees by the time we left. Hybrids were chasing Shad, landed mine with a chrome redeye shad and the other with sexy shad colored spinnerbait with copper colored willow-leaf blade. Good luck if anyone gets out there. Going again Tuesday/Wednesday next week too!!!! "FISH ON!"


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like you guys had an awesome day on the river. Thanks for sharing a great report.


----------

